# Bloody Hell!



## Jocaste

Voilà, tout est dans le titre !
On entend souvent cette expression quand des gens s'exclament de quelque chose, lorsqu'ils sont surpris or anything else.
J'aimerais connaître vos suggestions pour une traduction de "_Bloody Hell_".
La mienne serait : "_AAAaah! Mon dieu !_" ou quelque chose d'autre dans le même registre !

Thanks in advance


----------



## DDT

Perhaps a simple "merde!"   might render that

DDT


----------



## Conchita57

"Bloody hell!" est beaucoup plus fort que "mon dieu!". Je le traduirais par "bordel!" ou "sacré nom d'une pipe!", par exemple.


----------



## Qcumber

Putain de merde!


----------



## titi22

Qcumber said:


> Putain de merde!


yesss !

or "merde alors !"


----------



## Cath.S.

_Putain _tout court, àma, mais en allongeant le u :
_Puuuuuuuutain !_

Je suis d'accord pour dire que_ Dieu_ n'a pas sa place ici._ _


----------



## Le Bélier

J'ajoute tout simplement que cette tournure est tout à fait britannique.  On ne le dirait guere aux EUA.


----------



## Cath.S.

Un exemple :
_Bloody hell, you left it turned on all night!_
_Putain / merde alors / tu l'as laissé allumé toute la nuit !_


----------



## kwentinn

Dans le genre expressions plus du tout utilisées, nous avons celle-là, qui, ma foi, me fait bien rire: Saperlipopette!


----------



## Jocaste

Je sais, j'en remets une couche avec Harry Potter   mais l'exemple qui me vient spontanément est quand Ron est réveillé par Hermione dans le film "_Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_" et qu'il se cache sous sa couette en disant "_Bloody hell !_". Dans ce contexte, "_Putain de merde !_" me paraît un peu trop violent non ??!
Bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## Qcumber

Jocaste said:


> Je sais, j'en remets une couche avec Harry Potter  mais l'exemple qui me vient spontanément est quand Ron est réveillé par Hermione dans le film "_Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_" et qu'il se cache sous sa couette en disant "_Bloody hell !_". Dans ce contexte, "_Putain de merde !_" me paraît un peu trop violent non ??!
> Bonne nuit tout le monde


"Bloody hell" is very strong in English. Even "hell" alone shouldn't be used in ladies' company. As you can see, the expression has lost part of its potency in today's usage. 
P.S. 
*hell* = enfer .... mais aussi le sexe de la femme
*bloody < blood* = le sang du Christ
Tout cela vient du Moyen-Âge.
C'est comme *light* = feu > *lighter* = briquet à la place de *fire* qui évoquait le feu de l'enfer.


----------



## Cath.S.

Jocaste said:


> Je sais, j'en remets une couche avec Harry Potter  mais l'exemple qui me vient spontanément est quand Ron est réveillé par Hermione dans le film "_Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_" et qu'il se cache sous sa couette en disant "_Bloody hell !_". Dans ce contexte, "_Putain de merde !_" me paraît un peu trop violent non ??!
> Bonne nuit tout le monde



Vrai. Dans ce contexte,_ bon sang_ ferait sans doute plus l'affaire. 

_Putain de merde_ me semble de toute manière trop insistant dans la vulgarité pour vraiment être un équivalent de _bloody hell_. Je crois que c'est plutôt comme  _fucking hell._


----------



## titi22

egueule said:


> Vrai. Dans ce contexte,_ bon sang_ ferait sans doute plus l'affaire.
> 
> _Putain de merde_ me semble de toute manière trop insistant dans la vulgarité pour vraiment être un équivalent de _bloody hell_. Je crois que c'est plutôt comme  _fucking hell._


so, let's say "punnnnnnnnaise !" which implies that you do not say "putain !" undercurrent almost "putain !" but in fact not...


----------



## joleen

Pourquoi pas "bordel?" 

Where the bloody hell were you?
T'étais où bordel ?


----------



## titi22

joleen said:


> Pourquoi pas "bordel?"
> 
> Where the bloody hell were you?
> T'étais où bordel ?


why not!


----------



## Qcumber

Oui, "bordel" et "putain" s'entendent partout maintenant, même dans la bouche des collégiennes et suffisent pour traduire "bloody hell".
Vous [pl.] avez raison; "bordel de merde" est trop fort dans ce contexte.


----------



## joleen

A mon avis pourtant, bordel est un tantinet moins vulgaire que putain.


----------



## Cath.S.

joleen said:


> A mon avis pourtant, bordel est un tantinet moins vulgaire que putain.


On nage en pleine subjectivité, là,  mais je ne suis pas d'accord, pour moi, les deux termes se valent. Après tout, _putain_ n'est jamais qu'un méronyme de _bordel._


----------



## Jocaste

joleen said:


> Pourquoi pas "bordel?"
> 
> Where the bloody hell were you?
> T'étais où bordel ?


 
Is this really usually used ?
Don't people say rather only "_hell_" ---> "_Where *the hell* were you ?_"
I've actually never heard "_the *bloody *hell_"


----------



## Simi

Jocaste - you can say "where the bloody hell were you" if you want to be even more emphatic.


----------



## Jocaste

Simi said:


> Jocaste - you can say "where the bloody hell were you" if you want to be even more emphatic.


Ah ok. Pour insister encore plus !
Merci Simi


----------



## john_riemann_soong

"Bloody" is more likely to come from a corruption of "by our lady" (just as "goodbye"  is from "God bless ye") then an association with blood, I think.


----------



## kiwi-di

Le Bélier said:


> J'ajoute tout simplement que cette tournure est tout à fait britannique. On ne le dirait guere aux EUA.


Maybe not in the USA, but certainly in frequent use in Australia and New Zealand





Qcumber said:


> "Bloody hell" is very strong in English. Even "hell" alone shouldn't be used in ladies' company.


  Depuis quand?   The Australian Government has been using it for its recent tourism campaign

I'm not allowed to post links to other sites, but there's a website called 
wherethebloodyhellareyou dot com - sponsored by the Australian Government.


----------



## Julz

Ironinquement, on entend souvent "bloody hell" en Nouvelle-Zelande et en Australie, mais c'est presque jamais entendu en Tasmanie. Mais bien sur, c'est une phrase d'origine Britannique.

Je sais qu'en Australie, "bloody hell" est utilise comme une conjonction  C'est vraiment comme "bon sang", ou quelque chose de ce registre


----------



## Jen84

Qcumber said:


> "Bloody hell" is very strong in English. Even "hell" alone shouldn't be used in ladies' company. As you can see, the expression has lost part of its potency in today's usage.


 
Tu rigoles?! I'm with Di, it's VERY common in Australia and New Zealand, and I've spent quite a lot of time in London and heard it there constantly. I know it's not the nicest phrase, but I've never heard of it not being said in front of women, and I've heard many children say it too.

Quant à le traduction - je dirais simplement 'putain', car ce n'est pas si forte que 'putain de merde' dans le contexte de Harry Potter!


----------



## L'insoumis

For what it's worth, I say it very frequently and I don't consider it particularly vulgar. Putain de merde is a better translation for f**king hell.


----------



## Jen84

L'insoumis said:


> For what it's worth, I say it very frequently and I don't consider it particularly vulgar. Putain de merde is a better translation for f**king hell.


 
Me too, but I have to conceed that Americans don't say it, and we do say it more than the British (though not much more!). It perhaps has different meanings depending on who says it, for example, Australians and New Zealanders say it all the time in the context of 'putain', while an American friend was shocked when I said it and considered it to be quite vulgar.


----------



## kiwi-di

L'insoumis said:


> For what it's worth, I say it very frequently and I don't consider it particularly vulgar.



Moi aussi - et je suis une femme!

But maybe what's acceptable to say in UK/Aust/NZ is not as acceptable in other cultures.

I lived in Brussels for four years (many years ago, granted) - when I was with my English-speaking friends I swore without a second thought, but almost never when with my French-speaking friends.


----------



## Julz

You will also find that these acceptabilities can work in ironic ways, for example Australians would generally "swear" (debateable as to whether it is or not) more than, for example, many Europeans do.
Yet Australians are also less tolerant of criticism (I find) than many Europeans (with exceptions of swearing).

But generally speaking, from country to country, there is a large difference between what is accepted and what is not. I do find that there is usually not a large reaction to a curse word of any sort (and I even know some would laugh at someone who calls them a f*ing d*head)... I guess because people have adapted to its use (perhaps in relation to the labourers and convicts coming to Australia in the days of settlement?).
Yet say for example in America, the usage it not so common, so using some curse words is considered highly offensive.


----------



## Jocaste

kiwi-di said:


> But maybe what's acceptable to say in UK/Aust/NZ is not as acceptable in other cultures.


I totally agree with you : for foreigners these nuances are (for me anyway !) hard to see. It's the same with old-fashioned phrases.
The better would be to spend a lot of time in England, resting and listenning to people speaking English !  Oups ! Je divague ... vague, je re-divague ... vague


----------



## kiwi-di

kiwi-di said:


> I lived in Brussels for four years (many years ago, granted) - when I was with my English-speaking friends I swore without a second thought, but almost never when with my French-speaking friends.


It probably explains why apart from m**de (which I think I learnt when I was at school) I really don't know how to swear in French.

But - I've already learnt a lot in a few days from this site.


----------



## musikat

Le Bélier said:


> J'ajoute tout simplement que cette tournure est tout à fait britannique. On ne le dirait guere aux EUA.



"Bloody hell" is uncommon in America, though it is used, especially in metropolitan areas and among more educated crowds.  (It is also gaining popularity because of the Potter stories.)  "Bloody," _en revanche_, is used quite a bit more frequently, though I wouldn't call it very common.  One will hear "a bloody mess," or, appropriately, "the bloody British."  In these contexts it is quite mild, appropriate for older children, even, and means something close to "annoying, worthless, stupid".

There is, in fact, a song which was once very popular and is still heard occasionally called "The Battle of New Orleans" which contains the line:

"...and we faught the bloody British in the town of New Orleans."



Qcumber said:


> "Bloody hell" is very strong in English. Even "hell" alone shouldn't be used in ladies' company.



In my experience, "hell" is the mildest of the "real" swear words.  Only pseudo-swear words are considered less offensive.  The core, basic exclamations would run thus:

"Oh, hell!" (1)
"Oh, damn!" (3)
"Oh, shit!" (6)
"Oh, fuck!" (10)

Perhaps for this reason, I don't hear it very often anymore: it's too strong to be used by children, too mild to much of an impact coming from an adult.  It still pops up in other phrases, such as "a hell of a party," or "What the hell!" which is almost always an outburst of surprise or confusion.



kiwi-di said:


> It probably explains why apart from m**de (which I think I learnt when I was at school) I really don't know how to swear in French.



There is a fabulous book, simply called "Merde!" which I highly recommend to fill in those gaps in your education.  I suspect it to be a bit outdated, but the basics don't change that quickly.


----------



## soueric

egueule said:


> _Putain _tout court, àma, mais en allongeant le u :
> _Puuuuuuuutain !_
> 
> Je suis d'accord pour dire que_ Dieu_ n'a pas sa place ici._ _



C'est exactement comme cela que je considere la traduction.
En insistant sur le "u".


----------



## JuDesm

Concernant les traductions "p*tain" ou "b*rdel de m*rde", il y a déjà bien assez d'expressions anglaises/américaines à base de "f*cking, b*tch, sh*t" , pour ne pas y fourrer ce Bloody Hell, en plus.
Par ailleurs, si ces mots peuvent être utilisés de la même façon pour exprimer une surprise ( souvent associée à un certain mécontentement/désagrément ) , il me semble qu'ils sont un peu trop vulgaires et sans aucune références religieuses.

Or, il me semble que Bloody Hell fait , quoi qu'on en dise, référence à la religion , au moins pour l'enfer, si on admet que le sang n'est pas forcément celui du Christ.
Il semble aussi que cette expression soit un peu désuète.

Donc si on voulait faire une vraie traduction, qui ne s'arrêterait pas seulement au sens, mais prenant aussi en compte les références et l'usage,
ça me ferait donc plutôt penser à un bon vieux ( comme pourrait le dire nos aïeux )  : 
- Bon Sang ? 
- Nom de Dieu ?


----------

